# Today's list



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

Got more coming in, but here's the list as it stands now.... It will always be the same as my sig, at least until it won't fit in my sig any more.

Center: Polk CSi 5 | Mains: Polk RTi 12 | Surrounds: Polk F/Xi 3 | Rear: Polk RTi 70 | Sub: 2 Miller and Kreisel V-125s | AVR: Pioneer SC-05 | DVD: Pioneer DV-45A | Cassette: Pioneer CT-W59 | Turntable: Empire 208/298 w/ Rega 250 and Shelter 501 cart | Blu-Ray/Gaming: PS3 | Display: Samsung LN46A580P6F | 3 Mackie FR1400 and 1 FR800 for power


----------

